# kleines Flashdesign



## schinkenbrot (31. Juli 2005)

Erst mal vorweg wollte das Thema nicht unter Homepagpreviwe packen, weils ja kein richtiger Homepagepreviwe is (oder doch?); also bitte um Verständnis

Hab übers Wochenende ein kleines Flashdesign erstellt 

Link:http://home.arcor.de/andy_dudeme/test.htm

will nun ein paar Meinungen dazu einfangen und wissen ob es Sinn macht das Design für n privates "Projekt" zur Verfügung zu stellen und an wen ich mich da wenden muss

Danke 
Schinkenbrot


----------



## lubi (31. Juli 2005)

ich hab ne wichtige frage und zwar hab ich ein foto auf meinem pc von glaub ich einem schauspieler, allerdings wollt ich nun fragen ob ich irgendwo im internet eine seite finde, wo ich das bild einfügen kann und man mir den namen dieser person nennen kann


----------



## Jens B. (31. Juli 2005)

@Topic
1. Ich weiß nicht sofort, was das ist sondern muss erst rumporbieren
2. das mit den "X"´en in den Käöstchen ist Buggy!
3. Sonst: schick

@lubi
ro fl wieso fragst du das hier? Da kannst ja glcih zu Aldi gehen und um ein Zimmer für die Nacht bitten. Sowas fragst du am Besten im Smalltalk (da kannst du dann auch direkt fragen wen du da auf dem Bild hast...)


----------



## lubi (31. Juli 2005)

sehr charmant geantwortet danke


----------



## lubi (31. Juli 2005)

und wie komm ich zu so nem forum, kannste mir nicht n bischen helfen, ih kenn mich nicht aus


----------



## Aarakast (31. Juli 2005)

Nachdem ich mich nicht zurecht gefunden hatte stellte ich fest: Hat es einen Sinn ob die Kästchen ein Kreuz haben oder nicht?

Am besten wärs wenn man immer nur eines ankreuzen kann. Aber generell finde ich die Methode nicht so schön... Ich habe lieber irgendwas mit Thumbs, damit ich nicht die Katze im Sack runterlade.


----------



## Jens B. (1. August 2005)

Lubi, den Smalltalk findest du da:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum41


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. August 2005)

@schinkenbrot: Sehr nett für eine Flashgalerie. Wenn Du es frei zur Verfügung stellen willst, könntest Du es z.B. als Tutorial posten (dann natürlich mit ausführlicher Anleitung), oder auch im Flashforum in den Sammenthread stellen.

@lubi: Lies Dir bitte vor dem Posten erst einmal unsere Netiquette durch (insbesondere die Punkte 3 und 12).

Gruß
.


----------



## Aarakast (1. August 2005)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Aarakast: Sehr nett für eine Flashgalerie. Wenn Du es frei zur Verfügung stellen willst, könntest Du es z.B. als Tutorial posten (dann natürlich mit ausführlicher Anleitung), oder auch im Flashforum in den Sammenthread stellen.
> 
> @lubi: Lies Dir bitte vor dem Posten erst einmal unsere Netiquette durch (insbesondere die Punkte 3 und 12).
> 
> ...


 Öhm.. Ja. Einziges Problem an der Sache: Ich kann kein Flash  Wollte nur einen Vorschlag unterbreiten wie ich es als User besser fände  Keine Ahnung wie man so was realisiert. Bin nur ein PHPler.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. August 2005)

Da ist mir aber ein Schitzer unterlaufen: Ich wollte natürlich schinkenbrot ansprechen und bin beim Kopieren in der falschen Zeile gelandet.  :-(


----------



## schinkenbrot (1. August 2005)

ok erst mal Danke für die Antworten!   

@Jens-Uwe was zum ******* is Buggy?

@ AArkast hmm die Kästchen sind da , damit man weiss welches Bild man schon angesehen hat und was lädt man da im Sack runter ?  :suspekt:


----------



## Aarakast (1. August 2005)

schinkenbrot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ AArkast hmm die Kästchen sind da , damit man weiss welches Bild man schon angesehen hat und was lädt man da im Sack runter ?  :suspekt:


Die einzelnen Bilder


----------



## schinkenbrot (1. August 2005)

So da ich gemerkt hab, dass es wegen den Kreuzen verwirrung gibt änder ich das mal

jetz will ich nur wissen wie   

1)immer nur ein Kreuz (für das aktuelle Bild)
2) oder so dass man die Kreuze nich mehr wegklicken kann?


----------



## Aarakast (1. August 2005)

Ich fände ersteres besser.


----------

